# Bit Diameter



## New router guy (Dec 26, 2004)

My sweetie just got me a PC 892 with the plunge adapter, this came with a 1/4" collet. My question to the pros out there is this, is there an advantage with 1/2" bits over 1/4"?

I do not have any bits at this time but I will be buying them soon. I would like to minimize the amount of tools that will never get used and gather dust.

TIA


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Buy 1/2" and only when you require them and do not go and purchas a kit of cheap cutters
Tom


----------



## New router guy (Dec 26, 2004)

Okay, go for the 1/2" bits as I need them. There is Rockler and a Woodsmith close by, I know these will be pricy there but if I just get them piece by piece maybe the pain won't be to bad. Do I get a collet from them as well or do I shop Ebay?

Thanks again


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

New router guy said:


> My sweetie just got me a PC 892 with the plunge adapter, this came with a 1/4" collet. My question to the pros out there is this, is there an advantage with 1/2" bits over 1/4"?
> 
> I do not have any bits at this time but I will be buying them soon. I would like to minimize the amount of tools that will never get used and gather dust.
> 
> TIA


I'm new to this too but the explanation I got elsewhere was " 1/4" bits tend to break easier" and the thought I have is a small metallic frisbee with carbide cutting edges, doing 25,000 RPM bouncing around your shop just isn't very pleasant. I'm sure if I saw it happen I would use different terms. 

BTW there is another string about "cheap bits" and like most things in life it sounds like you get what you pay for. You know the silk purse, sows ear thing.

Good luck!
CB

Good luck


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

New router guy said:


> Okay, go for the 1/2" bits as I need them. There is Rockler and a Woodsmith close by, I know these will be pricy there but if I just get them piece by piece maybe the pain won't be to bad. Do I get a collet from them as well or do I shop Ebay?
> 
> Thanks again


Agreed - 1/2" bits over the 1/4" when you have a choice. There is very little price difference - if any. Also, carbide over HSS.


Surprised the router did not come with a 1/2" collet as shown on the manufactures web site. Better check the packing materials - you might still find it.

All the best

cfm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

NewRouterGuy, One stop shopping is in order. I will suggest Woodcraft since they are running their 10 best selling router bits for $5 each in your choice of 1/4 or 1/2" shank. Your 1/2" collet will run about $8. I am satisfied with bits I have purchased from both Rockler and Woodcraft, so when I shop I go for the best price. As far as which shank to use, more metal means stronger, and less vibration. But keep in mind that the good quality bits will perform well in either size. The only time I would be concerned over using a 1/4" shank was if I was running a large diameter agressive bit.


----------



## New router guy (Dec 26, 2004)

Upon further inspection, I found the 1/2" collet. So off to get some 1/2" bits. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

New router guy said:


> Okay, go for the 1/2" bits as I need them. There is Rockler and a Woodsmith close by, I know these will be pricy there but if I just get them piece by piece maybe the pain won't be to bad. Do I get a collet from them as well or do I shop Ebay?
> 
> Thanks again


Something I stumbled across on another message board NRG.
https://holbren.com/special.php
Just want to clear up a few points...
(1) I do not own any bits from this company (yet).
(2) From the posts on the other message board all of the guys that got some of the bits do like them.
(3) From what I have read the head honcho (Brian) seems like a stand up guy, He responded to my E-mail the next day and was quite informative. Ask about the 30 day money back guarantee.
(4) I thought I might add that there is a set of red bits made to lower standards. I would stick to the blue bits personally.
(5) I can not endorse a product I have not tried. This information is simply posted to let others know the product is out there. Do your own research!
(6) What ever you do, don't kill the messenger. 

From my perspective, the pricing is reasonable, and the product seems good from what I have read. If it leaves a bit more jingle in your jeans, that's great!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

CB, Nobody will deny that they would like to pay $3 each for their bits. The problem with many of these bits is inconsistant quality. I tried some inexpensive import bits. I was amazed to see that on my first cut using a 1/4" round over bit the paint was wearing off! The geometry of the cutter was very bad, not enough relief clearance. The only part of a cutter that should touch the work is the cutting edge. One side of the cutter was actually lower than the other. A money back guarantee by mail is ok, but I think I will stick to buying at my local Rockler or Woodcraft. I know they will be around, and if I buy a bit I need to be able to use it, not wait for the mailman. Ya get what you pay for!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

CanuckBeaver said:


> Something I stumbled across on another message board NRG.
> https://holbren.com/special.php
> Just want to clear up a few points...
> (1) I do not own any bits from this company (yet).
> ...


 I went to the site and had a look around. I was not impressed with .004", and the way it is worded it sounds like it could be as bad as .008 (the .004 could be minus and plus the dimension). I will try and clear that up with a email.

The images are not clear enough to see what you are getting and the lack of imfomation (dimentions angles etc) about the bits makes me feel like I'm not going to be the one to test them, but on the other hand if this is just a web site issue then I could live with that if the other information can be found via email or a paper catalog.

If someone has these bits I would like to know what you think after having used them, does the jingle in your pocket come from money saved or.....

Now where is that messenger........

Just kidding, thanks for posting the information I'm going to see what else I can find out about the bits and might invest in a test bit. I have an excel spreadsheet that I log all the bits I buy, when, for how much and if I break/lose/dull them or what-ever so I can have a better feel for how a bit/manufactor does based on facts rather then just how I feel about the company. So far I have not purchased a bit that I would say was a bad investment due to quality issues. 

Ed


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

"If someone has these bits I would like to know what you think after having used them, does the jingle in your pocket come from money saved or....." by Ed

Like I said in my post I can not endorse a product I have not tried. I'm just saying I saw it out there and read some good reviews by guys on another board.

Good luck Ed, if you get one let me know what you think. 
CB


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I visited the "other forum" and read about 7 pages of postings. I am also waiting on an email I sent the company...... Looks like a start up company and we missed out on some free "bits" they had. I don't have a place to work in the winter so it would most likely be spring before I would order a bit to test and that depends on a few things yet.

Ed


----------



## Murray (Sep 11, 2004)

I've bought a set of 1/2" router bits from Blades 'n Bits , a Canadian wholesaler out of Victoria BC. I've had no problem with them and the vendor is a woodworker himself. The prices are just above wholesale and for our American friends with a favourable exchange rate a very good deal. Have a look www.Bladesnbits.com.
Dave


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> I visited the "other forum" and read about 7 pages of postings. I am also waiting on an email I sent the company...... Looks like a start up company and we missed out on some free "bits" they had. I don't have a place to work in the winter so it would most likely be spring before I would order a bit to test and that depends on a few things yet.
> 
> Ed


 I still have not ordered any bits but the questions I ask in an email to them were answered quickly and in my mind they were the answers I had hoped for. In fact they had answered even before my last post but it had gone in the junk folder as my mail thought it looked like junk..... Anyway they followed up here with a private message so I went back and check then moved it to my regular mail...... That is very good service......

I should point out I mailed a couple of questions to Amana months ago and still nothing and I'm guessing I will never get anything back..... to bad they have good stuff but the lack of even a simple answer makes me feel that maybe I can buy my bits from someone else who responds to email... and why shouldn't I at least they answer their emails. BTW I do check my junk mail folder every couple of weeks and clean it out so I know the Amana mail was not misdirected.....

Ed


----------

